# Help me choosing 22'-26' LED TV



## dreatica (Jan 21, 2011)

Topic says all, I have finalized this model of LG :

*LG 22LE5300 22 inches LED TV Rs. 17,550*

Features

LED Backlighting
High Definition Resolution
3M:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio
Picture Wizard II (Easy Picture Calibration)
Smart Energy Saving
ENERGY STAR 4.1 Rated
AV Mode (Cinema, Sports, Game)
Clear Voice II
ISFccc Ready​
*Model No.
    22LE5300*
Dynamic Mega Contrast Ratio (10,00,000:1),DivX thru’ USB 2.0,3X HDMI (ver. 1.3 deep colour),Response time 4 ms,Clear voice II,Surround System (Infinite Surround),PC Connectivity,HD Ready

Can you guys suggest me a LCD-LED tv within 18k. Cant extend my budget so a 22' or 26' will suffice my needs.  How's the quality of LG models ?

Thanks again.​


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

go for samsung or sony brand.. 
and do find a FullHD tv


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

Full hd is rarely available in 22inch category. Try 26 inchers.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 22, 2011)

who so much excitement over LED ? Why not get a good 24" IPS and hook it up with a GOOD external TV Tuner box, will turn out to be cheaper than this,or around the same.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

well rajan, led backlighting method is getting implemented in ips panels as well.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 22, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> go for samsung or sony brand..
> and do find a FullHD tv



any specific model?



rajan1311 said:


> who so much excitement over LED ? Why not get a good 24" IPS and hook it up with a GOOD external TV Tuner box, will turn out to be cheaper than this,or around the same.



can you explain it a bit more please ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> well rajan, led backlighting method is getting implemented in ips panels as well.



I think you did not get my point....most of the LED monitors are just edge lit...

Which IPS come with an LED backlight? nt seen 1 yet bro...

Just use a monitor as a TV na? Connect TV Cable to TV Tuner, TV Tuner to monitor, use the remote that comes with the TV Tuner...thats it? A decent 24" Full HD Monitor will cost you around Rs13.5k. You can get a good tuner for some Rs3k, and dats it.. 

I have a cheap external TV Tuner,got it for just Rs400. Fairly basic functions but does the job


----------

